# What do I have here?



## Jay B. Turnin (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks in advance, I picked it up off a burn pile.


----------



## phinds (Jun 3, 2020)

Most likely wood of some kind. Oak and mulberry come to mind.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 3, 2020)

Ash?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2020)

I guess white oak

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Jun 3, 2020)

So far my favorite is that it is "wood of some kind".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 3, 2020)

White oak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd say White Oak also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2020)

Jay B. Turnin said:


> So far my favorite is that it is "wood of some kind".


This is my favorite....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 6, 2020)

Sure looks like some kind of Oak....
medullary rays very pronounced


----------



## phinds (Jun 6, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> Sure looks like some kind of Oak....
> medullary rays very pronounced


You're right. The color had me fooled into thinking mulberry was more likely but I carelessly didn't notice the rays.


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Jun 6, 2020)

Sure sounds like it's oak, thanks for all the input, not sure if this helps confirm now that i started turning it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 6, 2020)

Yep, white oak

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Yep, white oak






Well, I wouldn't absolute swear that it's white oak without checking for tylosis but it does look like it with those long, strong rays.


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 6, 2020)

Matter of fact I have a piece very very similar in my shop right
now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 6, 2020)

But I never for sure knew if it was oak!


----------



## phinds (Jun 6, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> But I never for sure knew if it was oak!


Yep, that's oak all right. Most likely white, like the one in this thread.


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 6, 2020)

unfortunately the checks are full scale cracks all the way down.
I turned 2 bowls from the board shown in prev pix....but both needed " design changes" due to the cracks and flying bowls .


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I'll post pics when finished assuming any "design changes" aren't too drastic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jay B. Turnin (Jun 16, 2020)

Okeedokee, it's oak

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

Nice job!!!!!!I love oak ....such a beautiful an simple grain and you did it justice.....

good job. thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 17, 2020)

Good looking bowl,I likeep the shape and how thick it is,great job.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 17, 2020)

I assume the great looking bowl has a clear-coat finish..?.. If so, I'm changing my AGREE to white oak post to simply say oak, as those red hues are not common in common white oak. I have seen red, pink and green in swamp white oak. Time to razor cut a small section of end grain and look for a medium to high concentration of tyloses...


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2020)

I agree w/ Mark. You can't always judge red/white oak by color, but often you can and this is one of those times. That color just screams red oak.


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

@Jay B. Turnin If I may ask!
Please what exactly did you
Finish this bowl with ?
@Mr. Peet 
Can I send you a small chunk
Of my Very Very similar wood or would that just muddy the waters on this subject?


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> @Jay B. Turnin If I may ask!
> Please what exactly did you
> Finish this bowl with ?
> @Mr. Peet
> ...


Probably best you send it directly to me. I do the end grain processing for Mark's pieces, so I'll check for tylosis. But, it's up to Mark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

Here is a pic of my wood.
A . W/ Watco Danish Natural


B. Mineral oil
C. No finish


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

Like I say if I am muddy ing the
Water on this subject
I will shut up


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

My slices were about 1/8”
Funny how my slices using
Min oil and Watco were not much diff in color. Even tho
The oil color coming out of the can
Of the Watco was a very lite
Brown/yellow. Yet the min oil
As we know is clear as can be.

just an observation!!!

I have my observing hat on


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

@phinds 
Can i ask what is tylosis in the ID of wood?????


----------



## phinds (Jun 17, 2020)

I see that my image labels say "tylosis" but should say "tyloses" since that's the plural

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mlyle (Jun 17, 2020)

aha!!!! 

thnx Paul


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 17, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> @Jay B. Turnin If I may ask!
> Please what exactly did you
> Finish this bowl with ?
> @Mr. Peet
> ...



Send to Paul, I've been working long shifts this month...


----------

